# Conector RS-232 con contador de máquina de foto depilación



## valonqar (Feb 28, 2017)

Buenos días foreros

Necesito de vuestra sabiduría… a ver os cuento
Lo primero os voy a poner unas imágenes para saber de que estamos hablando y hacernos una idea, la cucaracha viene sin datos, va borrada.

La historia es que este manipulo de IPL, es una máquina de foto depilación que se tiene que enviar a “reparar, cambiar” la bombilla cada 60.000 pulsos de luz, debido a que la máquina que lo gobierna se para al entender que “la bombilla ha llegado a su vida máxima”  cosa que luego no me cambian
Pero que luego allí realmente lo que deben hacer es interactuar con este contador para resetearlo
Una vez allí  allí deben hacer alguna cosa que supongo yo que serán:
                O cambiar el conector entero y poner el contador a cero otra vez con uno nuevo
                Enchufarlo a una máquina y  resetear el contador lo mas probable

Con la finalidad de que al volver esto del servicio técnico “cambiado, reseteado” la unidad que hace funcionar esto tiene que entender que ese contador se ha puesto otra vez a cero para poder volver a funcionar

Mi intención es averiguar que o como lo hacen y así no tener que enviarlo a “reparar”, y poner yo la solución ya sea con un conector nuevo, reseteándolo o poniendo uno ilimitado

Espero vuestra grata ayuda!!!
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Scooter (Feb 28, 2017)

Me parece muy buena idea, pero sin datos eso va a resultar prácticamente imposible.


----------



## valonqar (Feb 28, 2017)

de ahí viene la gracia, al fabricante le interesa proteger su informacion, no hay info pegada en la cucaracha
por eso pongo el post para ver si me podíais echar una mano de como poder averiguar algo


----------



## capitanp (Feb 28, 2017)

parece una memoria 24c02 habría que hacer ingeniería inversa, obtener el circuito a ver si coinciden los pines, luego indagar en el codigo o sino leer una lampara nueva y clonar la memo


----------



## Scooter (Feb 28, 2017)

¿Quien te ha dicho que eso es un puerto serie?
Para empezar puede ser cualquier cosa


----------



## capitanp (Mar 1, 2017)

me suena mucho a esto


----------



## sergiot (Mar 1, 2017)

Por mas que se logre identificar la memoria eeprom no creo que sea posible leer la información, debe estar protegida y si se pudira leer o regrabar no se sabría que es lo que hay que modificar sin tener la información del fabricante.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 1, 2017)

este  tipo de eeprom no tiene sistema de seguridad, entonces seria leer una memoria con el contador en casi cero y clonarla cada vez que se pase de horas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2017)

Las pequeñas depiladoras hogareñas de reconocidas marcas , están seteadas a 1.500 flash y luego creo que no te las arregla ni el service oficial . . .  o vale igual que una nueva . . .


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 1, 2017)

Puedes sacar el diagrama completo y ver a lupa el codigo del ic que tienes?
Sería un buen inicio


----------



## sergiot (Mar 1, 2017)

Me parece que la identificación del chip está limada, no creo que lo pueda ver.


----------



## ruben90 (Mar 1, 2017)

Mi duda es, Adónde va conectada esa terminal? A la máquina o a la PC; falta información.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 1, 2017)

Incluso sin saber la matrícula podría intuirse de que memoria se trata, desde las fotos se aprecia que los 4 pines 1-4 están conectados a GND, eso coincide con una memoria 24C como dice capitanp. Partiendo de ahí se puede intentar leer y comparar los datos con una que tenga el contador a 0's.


----------



## josemaX (Mar 2, 2017)

Hay programadores de MCU y EPROMs y EEPROMs que son capaces de autodetectar "que es" lo que se le ha puesto en el zócalo. Igual poniendo el chip en uno de esos... Por ejemplo, este: http://www.weilei.com/VP-290E.htm


----------



## valonqar (Mar 4, 2017)

Hola buenos dias

antes de nada gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda de verdad que me esta sirviendo de mucho 
 intentare responder o dar pistas para orientarnos mas respecto de vuestras preguntas
adjuntare unas fotillos al final, ya que  con un microscopio he conseguido leer algo de info en la cucaracha, es muy CSI esto ejejej
*
La finalidad que quiero darle es leer, grabar para regrabar o identificar la eeprom y/o manipularla*



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las pequeñas depiladoras hogareñas de reconocidas marcas , están seteadas a 1.500 flash y luego creo que no te las arregla ni el service oficial . . .  o vale igual que una nueva . . .


es algo parecido, pero para un negocio hablamos de lamapra mas fuertes, mas disparos, pero vamos que como ejemplo esta genial... lo unico que me cobra 1200 euros por un cambio de lamapra cuando esta vale 200, lo unico que me falta es burlar el eprom



capitanp dijo:


> parece una memoria 24c02 habría que hacer ingeniería inversa, obtener el circuito a ver si coinciden los pines, luego indagar en el codigo o sino leer una lampara nueva y clonar la memo



gracias amigo, me ha servido mucho esto, ahora lo unico me tocara estudiar la manera de como hacerlo, si alguien tiene una guia o algo seria genial o si conoce alguna tienda o persona en madrid MEJOR! 



heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Puedes sacar el diagrama completo y ver a lupa el codigo del ic que tienes?
> Sería un buen inicio



aqui os adjunto lo que he podido sacar jejej, a ver si me podeis guiar un poco respecto al tipo de eeprom concreta que puede ser y alguna guia pa enterarme de como va eso
*
pone algo asi como 24 I C 128
*
Muchisimas gracias a todos y ahora me toca estudiar a ver como puedo hace esto

GRACIAS OTRA VEZ A TODOS!!! no sabeis el favor que me estas haciendo de verdad


----------



## miguelus (Mar 4, 2017)

Buenos días valonqar.

Como se sospechaba eso es una Memoria 24C128.

En el Post#6 capitanp publica un esquema de un clásico Lector/Grabador para esa Memoria.

Por la Red se puede encontrar el Software para hacerlo funcionar.

http://www.ic-prog.com/index1.htm

En principio no seria nada complicado leer y reescribir esa Memoria.

El Principal problema que nos podemos encontrar es ¿Qué significan los datos que se encuentran escritos en ella?

Lo ideal sería tener una nueva, se leería, se guardarían esos datos y después de cada disparo volverla a leer y ver que ha cambiado.

Sal U


----------



## josemaX (Mar 4, 2017)

Otra opción (para no estar reprogramando) podría ser poner WP a VCC y proteger la EEPROM de escritura. Si funciona, no se alteraría el contador.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 4, 2017)

josemaX dijo:


> Otra opción (para no estar reprogramando) podría ser poner WP a VCC y proteger la EEPROM de escritura. Si funciona, no se alteraría el contador.



Buenas tardes.

Podría ser, pero...

Lo más lógico que hayan puesto un sistema de seguridad y comprueben que se escribe en la Memoria.

Sal U2


----------



## ruben90 (Mar 4, 2017)

Oh lee la memoria antes y después usar el aparato para identificar que cambia en ella, o identifica la secuencia de datos que se transmiten por SDA.


----------



## josemaX (Mar 4, 2017)

miguelus dijo:


> Podría ser, pero...
> 
> Lo más lógico que hayan puesto un sistema de seguridad y comprueben que se escribe en la Memoria.



Precisamente por eso, mi observación "Si funciona". Pero he visto tantas chapuzas en el mundo del software (excepciones no manejadas, códigos de error no procesados, resultados de estado no comprobados, etc...) que existe la posibilidad de que se grabe y se de por bueno.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 4, 2017)

24LC128 una memoria de 128k para guardar un contador, 1bit por disparo 

Quizas yo empesaria por poner una memoria en blanco


----------



## valonqar (Mar 9, 2017)

hola buenas tardes a tod@s

gracias otra vez por vuestra ayuda... leyendo y leyendo en Internet la cantidad de información me vuelve loco e incluso llega a agobiar la cantidad de dispositivos que hay para estas eeprom

alguien me puede recomendar que dispositivo tendria que comprar o deberia combrar y alguna guia rapida para esta eeprom

otra cosilla tambien hablando con un compi me dijo q tenia que echar un vistazo a la eeprom porq estas pueden llevar un fusible y perder toda la info que hay dentro

es esto posible? esta eeprom puede llevarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2017)

No leiste ?

Quitá el integrado , poné un zócalo y clavale un integrado nuevo y virgen . . . 

Si funciona te salvaste 

Sinó a seguir leyendo *en el Foro* que hay muchísima información , la diferencia entre Internet y el Foro , es que aqui , mayormente  toda la información volcada es fidedigna , ya que si no lo es , otros forero lo denuncian como falso y 




capitanp dijo:


> Quizas yo empesaria por poner una memoria en blanco


 


Saludos !


----------



## valonqar (Mar 9, 2017)

Buenas 

lo de poner una memoria en blanco lo tengo como primera opcion ,pero no creo que funcione ya que al conectar el manipulo el aparato de control reconoce el numero de serie del manipulo asi que con esto digo yo que habra que meterle una serie de datos previos para que por lo menos funcione y el manilo funcione.

a si que cero yo q la opcion que mas coge fuerza es pedir que me reparen uno, copiar la memoria que venga y cuando terminen los pulsos regrabar encima... pero aqui es donde mas me pierdo

buscare tutoriales por aqui a ver si  encuentro alguno facilito 

aun asi pondre la eeprom en blanco a ver si suena la flauta


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 9, 2017)

Hola.

Otra opción para darle la vuelta al tema de comprar o armar un programador es que investigues entre tus conocidos o en las tiendas de electrónica, quién se dedique a la programación de PIC's. Casi todos los programadores de PIC's soportan esas memorias. Acá en México por una pequeña cantidad de dinero suelen prestarte su programador o bien ellos mismos hacer las funciones de lectura/grabación de dispositivos.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 9, 2017)

valonqar dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> lo de poner una memoria en blanco lo tengo como primera opcion ,pero no creo que funcione ya que al conectar el manipulo el aparato de control reconoce el numero de serie del manipulo asi que con esto digo yo que habra que meterle una serie de datos previos para que por lo menos funcione y el manilo funcione.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches.

Por lo que comentas, es muy posible, que cuando se llegue a un determinado número de disparos, el aparato grabe algún tipo de código que le impida seguir funcionando.

Todo sería leer ahora la Memoria y guardarlo en un fichero.

A continuación llevar el equipo a reparar y releer lo que hayan escrito en la memoria.

En el Post #16 puse un enlace para descargar el Software de control de la Memoria.

En el Post #6 está el esquema de un Lector/Grabador, por cierto funciona muy bien.

El mayor problema que vas a tener será el hecho de que tendrá que soldar y desoldar unos cables en la Memoria, estos cables los conectarás al Grabador.

Si esta operación no la realizas con mucho cuidado, es posible que deteriores algo del circuito, ante esta situación el Servicio Técnico se puede negar a realizar el Reseteado.

El proceso en realidad muy sencillo, pero tendrás que tener algo de experiencia en trabajos de Lectura/Grabación de este tipo de circuitos, y por supuesto ser un poco mañoso con el Soldador.

Intenta que algún conocido te eche una mano.

En las fotos que posteaste, no se distingue si el Conector es Macho o Hembra

Intenta publicar a que corresponde cada Pin del Conector con los Pines de la Memoria.

Intenta confirmar si los Pines 1, 2, 3,  y 4 van a GND

Intenta ver si el Pin 7 va VCC o a GND

Sal U2


----------



## analogico (Mar 9, 2017)

no lo dessueldes, que peude quedar peor 



dibuja el circuito y ve si   lo puedes acoplar a un grabador de memorias
como el del ponyprog


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 23, 2017)

puede tener algun watchdog en otro IC que vigile el Eeprom? porquealgo esta grabando en el IC y precisamente no es el Eeprom. 

Puedes tomr una foto de lejos ?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 24, 2017)

Claro, la EEPROM no se autoprograma. Habrá un microcontrolador que lo haga.


----------

